# Victoria,TX Fly Fisherman



## DRH (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm looking for a fly fisher in Victoria. So far, I haven't found any... I'm retired and need a fishing partner...Just moved from Houston an haven't meet to any fly fishers. :texasflag


----------



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

I started to get into it about 15 yrs. ago and my interest didn't last. I think there is a club called Whetstone Fly Fishing club and another called Texas Saltgrass Fly Fishers. I remember OC Garza was an avid fly fisher. He is the PIO Ofiicer for the city. Call the City of Victoria and see if they can put you in touch with him.

Here is their FB Page. Need to be logged in to ask for their Phone number. Under the "About" section.
https://www.facebook.com/whetstoneflyfishing/info/?tab=overview


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

I know there are a few flyfisherman that live in Victoria that post on the TKF website.
There is a big club in either Rockport or Aransas Pass. 
That is probably an hours drive from Victoria, but I would go check out the club meet the members and then try to set up some trip outings.


----------



## jimmyc300 (Oct 5, 2006)

Our club is now the "Saltgrass fly fishing club". We are the old Whetstone club. Oc is not involved much anymore. Pm me for more info. Thanks. 
Jimmy


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Don't know of any clubs per say.... I have looked myself but found none.... I fish in POC during the middle of the week to avoid the Houston Crowds..


----------



## DrewR320 (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm fairly new to fly fishing but have been practicing in bass ponds with my 9wt, I live in seadrift and am itching to go hook a redfish but don't have a fishing partner either


----------

